# Masonic gear for my wife



## drmrboi927 (Jul 17, 2016)

Are there any specific items that my wife can wear that will let others know she's a wife of a Mason?  She's not affiliated with any organization or chapters but she's extremely supportive of my journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## The Traveler (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.zazzle.com/hubby_mason_tee_shirt-235608107253720132

Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MBC (Jul 17, 2016)

drmrboi927 said:


> Are there any specific items that my wife can wear that will let others know she's a wife of a Mason?  She's not affiliated with any organization or chapters but she's extremely supportive of my journey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



I remember in the America it is quite common to use the blue slipper?

and here maybe some good choices?
http://letchworthshop.co.uk/100-masonic-ladies-gifts-jewellery
(not ads, it is the UGLE shop)


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

Is there such a t-shirt as 

"I'm with WBro Stupid"----->



Mind you, my crimes do not include stupidity, but others such as apparently I still do not know how to make a bed....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 18, 2016)

I always tell my wife i dont understand the point of making our bed.  Its not like anyone but us see it, and it only get made to get messed up again.

I understand teaching kids to make their bed as it teaches discipline and the like, but also because they have friends that come over

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I always tell my wife i dont understand the point of making our bed.  Its not like anyone but us see it, and it only get made to get messed up again.
> 
> I understand teaching kids to make their bed as it teaches discipline and the like, but also because they have friends that come over
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


 Oh my brother, it is just not *if* but *how* the bed is made.... I got an sms today to say my bed making skills are lacking... LOL


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Oh my brother, it is just not *if* but *how* the bed is made.... I got an sms today to say my bed making skills are lacking... LOL


I understand completely brother.  everytime I make the bed she unmakes it and "fixes it"I cant tell the difference.  Im in the Army, if she really wants me to make the bed it will have 45* hospital corners and a blanket holding the pillows down and youll be able to bounce a coin off the sheets....lol


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> ... if she really wants me to make the bed it will have 45* hospital corners ...



Chortle.  I still make the corners.  Boss lady still tells me they are not needed.  So I don't go around and make the corners on her side.  ;^)


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I understand completely brother.  everytime I make the bed she unmakes it and "fixes it"I cant tell the difference.  Im in the Army, if she really wants me to make the bed it will have 45* hospital corners and a blanket holding the pillows down and youll be able to bounce a coin off the sheets....lol



I still remember standing with another brother and his wife after a lunch...the boys and girls peeled off outside the restaurant and we were talking relationships. My friend and brother looked at his feet in (comic) despair and said "After a decade, I still cannot make a bed properly, I don't think I will ever be able to."

My real problem (and probably his too) is like all things, the goal posts seem to change daily. What is perfectly acceptable one day is a substandard job the next. As mere males, I think we are all just doomed to be substandard...


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/4h2i3c/as_a_husband_i_decided_to_make_the_bed_properly/



Back to the OP, perhaps a 
"If my Husband is a Mason and pursues excellence in everything, why cant he still not make our bed properly? T-shirt ?
OR, if you are at a much more advanced stage of your masonic journey that me;
"My Husband is a Mason and pursues excellence in everything, this is why I was finally able to teach him how to make the bed properly "? T-shirt ?


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 25, 2016)

Wait, it's possible to make a bed without hospital corners? Too strange.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 11, 2016)

My wife travels to Moscow, Russia every few years. I got her a "Mrs. Mason" pin. It is a S&C with rhinestones. I told her that if she gets into a hassle, to seek out a Mason, and ask for help.

see

https://www.jpluther.com/swhat.inq?sdrop=MJOJ&sprimary=MJ&ssecondary=OJ


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Oct 13, 2016)

There are certain items such as Masonic wife's rings and pendants you can buy. They're not that well known though.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> My wife travels to Moscow, Russia every few years. I got her a "Mrs. Mason" pin. It is a S&C with rhinestones. I told her that if she gets into a hassle, to seek out a Mason, and ask for help.
> 
> see
> 
> https://www.jpluther.com/swhat.inq?sdrop=MJOJ&sprimary=MJ&ssecondary=OJ


Sounds good!


----------

